# I can't see my wireless network but I can see my neighbors



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am a new member and this is my first ever post. I am by no means an expert with computers and will need some fairly good step by step instructions if possible please.

My brother has just given my wife his old BENQ Joybook R55 series laptop and for some reason it will not contect to my wireless network at home. It can see both of my neighbors networks fine but will not see mine. It's running XP with SP3 and has never had any issues with seeing networks previously to my brothers knowledge.

I am using a vivid wirless router modem which is a Greenpacket 802. 16e WIMAX modem model No: DX-230.

I currently have my laptop (Vista), my sons laptop (winsows7), 2 iphones, 2 ipod touches and 2 ipads all connected with no issues ever. Friends and family can all connect when they come over with no issues either.

I can connect directly via lan cable no problems. I have done a power-cycle on the modem with no joy. I have manually entered my network settings, no joy.

I am in need of your help people. :banghead:


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

Which utility are you using to connect wirelessly? Is it the inbuilt windows wireless utility or a 3rd party one like inter wifi pro?

Maz


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

I have also now uninstalled and reinstalled my wifi device driver and still no luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows Wireless utility.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

lets see the results of a ipconfig /all for review


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

When I try to open the ipconfig /all in the run dialog box, the command box comes up for a split second and then dissapears immediately, therfore i cannot show you the results. Very sytrange indeed, i have never had this happen before.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Old Rich, I did as asked and connected to my router/modem and the results are as attached i hope.

Let me know of an easier way to display results if you can help. Sorry for my stupidity.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

OK Rich i have done all that and the deatils are as follows.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Which of those is yours? . . both are very weak signals . . how far are you from the router? Both are also on the same channel . . try changeing yours to channel 1 or 9


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Neither of these are mine and there is also now a third which is my next door neighbor. This is the issue is that for some reason that laptop cant see it. The one i am on now has no problems at all. How do I change the channel?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yours must not be broadcasting . . an any other pc see it? What one are you on now?


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Every other Pc can see it. I have two other laptops the on i am on now and my sons. I have 2 ipods, 2 iphones, 2 ipads and noe of them ever hada problem seeing it. Other friends and family come over and they can all connect with either phones ipads or laptops.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Yakkas,

You may delete the wireless profiles stored in your computer. Re-add your SSID and make sure that you type in the correct pass-phrase.
Removing an existing wireless "profile"

You may try adding your SSID (wireless network name) manually by following this tutorial.
Manually Add Hidden Networks in Vista

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## smartguykkd (Oct 8, 2010)

make sure that both the wifi router and laptop runs on same 2.5GHZ or 5GHZ ,if the laptop is in.25GHZ and wifi is in 5GHZ ur laptop will not connect to the wifi


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Firstly to *2xg*, I have tried this before already but did it again just to make sure and still no luck but thanks anyway.

*Smartguykkd*, Forgive my ignorance please but I don't know how I am to check what GHZ either my laptop or router is running on. Any assistance as to how I check this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

If anyone else has any ideas at all as to what this issue might be then please let me know as this is definitely becoming very frustrating.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is the brand and model of the router? What is the brand and model of the wireless adaptro in the laptop?

I suspect that the older wireless card is not capable of using the technology of the newer router . . 2.4 Ghz vs 5 Ghz . .


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Greenpacket 802. 16e WIMAX modem, model No: DX-230. Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

It would seem that the hardward of both the modem and wireless card both support 2.4Ghz. 
Your Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection adapter is compatible with
802.11a, 802.11b and 802.11g wireless standards. Operating at 5 GHz or 2.4 GHz frequency
at speeds of up to 54 Mbps you can now connect your computer to existing high-speed​networks.

Key Features​• IEEE 802.16e WiMAX Wave 2 Compliant
• Supports IEEE 802.11 b/g/n
• TDD SOFDMA
• MIMO Matrix A and B
• Operates within 2.3GHz to 2.39GHz Frequency Range
• 5, 10MHz Channel Bandwidth
• Up to 28dBm Transmission Power
• 5dBi Antenna Gain​• Up to 30Mbps Throughput*


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Wirless card specs

Your Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection adapter is compatible with
802.11a, 802.11b and 802.11g wireless standards. Operating at 5 GHz or 2.4 GHz frequency
at speeds of up to 54 Mbps you can now connect your computer to existing high-speed​networks

Modem / Router
Key Features​• IEEE 802.16e WiMAX Wave 2 Compliant
• Supports IEEE 802.11 b/g/n
• TDD SOFDMA
• MIMO Matrix A and B
• Operates within 2.3GHz to 2.39GHz Frequency Range
• 5, 10MHz Channel Bandwidth
• Up to 28dBm Transmission Power
• 5dBi Antenna Gain​• Up to 30Mbps Throughput*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Their manual says it 

• Operates within 2.3GHz to 2.39GHz Frequency Range
• 5, 10MHz Channel Bandwidth

Look in the modem setting to see if it is set to use both frequencies


----------



## smartguykkd (Oct 8, 2010)

one more thing modem to have some thing like white list


----------



## Yakkas (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry for not getting back to you guys have been away for a couple of days. I will check tonight and let you know how it goes. thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## RaphK (Apr 28, 2013)

Had a similar issue: connected about 5 devices (iphone/ipad/PS3/wife's laptop) to my home wifi *except* my laptop that couldn't even 'see' the network though it could see neighbours' networks.

Found a forum that said there are some bugs with router/computer combinations where the computer has a corrupted router configuration.

Fix was to change the SSID on the router to sidestep my laptop's corrupt router configuration. Laptop saw the new SSID and connected (and so did all the other devices).

Might be worth a try


----------

